# The Mikado, opera or not



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I have an option to go to Mikado (live), but I try to view it on youtube before, and I am a bit confused. I like the speaking part (as a comedy), but the music is so and so, at least for my taste. What I mean it is more close to a musical than an opera. At least Wikipedia says it's an opera, maybe it would be better considered operetta.
It's my first time listening to any Gilbert and Sullivan opera, and I am a bit disappointed.
Should I approach it differently?

This is what I am watching right now:


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

It's an operetta, so the rules of grand opera do not apply here.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Gilbert & Sullivan were the 19th century equivalent of Rodgers & Hammerstein, Lerner & Lowe, etc., etc.

Now I am personally of the opinion that Yeoman of the Guard comes close to traditional opera.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Go on Sabrina, go and let your hair down, the music is so lovely , I love them all.
My guilty pleasure


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It's just an absurd satire with funny characters, catchy tunes and clever lyrics. Read a bit about Gilbert and Sullivan, what they were trying to do, and the time and place they were writing for. Then drop any expectations, pretend you're Queen Victoria, see it, and don't worry about what to call it.

I'd call it operetta, by the way.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

G & S is operetta not opera but is great fun. I've had wonderful times taking part in it. Don't expect Mozart but within its limits the Mikado is a masterpiece of words and music.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

It's certainly funnier than any comic opera! Endorsements from the previous posters here should be reason enough.

Plus of course there's the stroke-of-genius future-proof Little List, which should surely get a laugh.


----------



## jdcbr (Jul 21, 2014)

I think G&S were way more interested in satire - literary, political and musical, than any sort of originality. Their works are closest tonOffenbach's operettas, though less original musically.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

After Mikado I clicked on Stauss' Die Fledemause, and though still an operetta I loved it, not only because it is so wonderful, from the overture to the final aria, but the big difference is that while Die Fledermause is sung by opera singers, The Mikado is sung by good musical singers, with no technique for opera. Are there 2 types of operettas? One similar to opera only lighter, and the other one, more close to a musical? I am no newbie to operetta, but I don't have enough experience either.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

It's an operetta. I tend to think of the operetta as a sub-genre of the "opera" category, so I consider the Mikado to be both.

I have this recording with Charles Mackerras. It's cleverly voiced, well-sung, and actually quite comical:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

sabrina said:


> After Mikado I clicked on Stauss' Die Fledemause, and though still an operetta I loved it, not only because it is so wonderful, from the overture to the final aria, but the big difference is that while Die Fledermause is sung by opera singers, The Mikado is sung by good musical singers, with no technique for opera. Are there 2 types of operettas? One similar to opera only lighter, and the other one, more close to a musical? I am no newbie to operetta, but I don't have enough experience either.


I wouldn't neccessarily say that there are two specific sub-types so much as there is a variety within the umbrella of operetta, as there is within opera, or within musical, or any other genre. You may want to check out the Merry Widow as well, that is lovely music. I have just recently been exploring operetta myself. G&S hasn't piqued my interest yet (maybe I like not understanding what they're singing! lol) I've been looking into Lehar, Kalman, etc.

"My Heart Alone" is a Simon Keenlyside album with operetta pieces on it. I just bought it and it's quite enjoyable.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Mikado is an operetta, pure and simple. Another G & S masterpiece of the genre.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Sullivan was not a great composer but he could certainly write a good tune. And in Gilbert he had the perfect librettist for his talents. One thing that makes the operettas popular is that they can be performed adequately by even a modest amateur group and are great fun to do. So enjoy!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I guess that G+S was never for me. Once you strip away the voice, you're left with music that wouldn't be out of place being played on an organ grinder (complete with monkey, of course ). Do the same with opera and the music still emotes. It doesn't need the libretto.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I love G&S and am not so quick to diss Sullivan as a Composer as seems to be the fashion these days. True he's no Wagner or Verdi but...

For a start he worked up the tunes after the words were written, and his crusty partner was a stickler that the words should all be audible. They weren't trying to break the boundaries of the art, more often parodying the existing forms.

Just imagine being presented with this written down on paper and having to find a tune to sit under (thanks Julie Styne) these words.






(There was a fine film made by these players but sadly it's not avaible on Youtube.)

I love the musical pastiches they carried out and I also believe that there are places where his music is truly memorable and affecting. A quick search found this - ignore the visuals they are hackneyed and distracting.






Also please reflect on how we tend to undervalue 'Comic' in the performing arts. Think of the films you've most enjoyed and are personal favourites and I bet a good no are comedies. Then make a list of the 'best' films or plays you've seen and I bet you go for the serious stuff. Next reflect on how many dramas turn out fine and also how many comedies fall flat. Comics know, just ask Pagliachi, it's not easy to produce delightful light entertainment. Gilbert and Sullivan left us with treasures and their influence on the musical theatre is unparalleled.

A minor composer perhaps, but one I'm delighted to know.

Can't resist adding

Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed. Says life seems harsh and cruel. Says he feels all alone in a threatening world where what lies ahead is vague and uncertain.

Doctor replies, "Treatment is simple. The great clown Pagliacci is in town tonight. Go and see him. That should pick you up."

Man bursts into tears. "But doctor...I am Pagliacci."


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Anybody who enjoys G&S can do no better than go to Harrogate this August for the 22nd International Gilbert and Sullivan festival. We've been a few times. Last year was its first in Harrogate and they're trying to make it even better this year. A mixture of amateur and professional productions, revues in the evening, talks in the daytime.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lucky folks across the pond! Over here I get to watch two dancing gators. Choreography optional.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Lucky folks across the pond! Over here I get to watch two dancing gators. Choreography optional.


I understand they can run fast. But I thought they only danced for Stokowski.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I understand they can run fast. But I thought they only danced for Stokowski.


Down here, we desperately need Knappertsbusch to sedate them.


----------

